# One hen, really pale comb.



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a flock of around 30 laying hens. One of my favorite Black Australorps has an extremely pale comb. She is the only one and nothing else has changed for her....other than my kids going to camp and me taking over the feeding chores. (Which basically means things are a bit more consistent) The is not her active self.


I am not sure what to treat her for, or with. We have not had any signs of worms and I wouldn't know what kind to treat for. I did recently worm the horses and goats. I also treated the goats for cocci as one of the new mommas started to show signs and I didn't want to risk it, that was last week.

Suggestions and ideas are welcome!


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I cannot find any mites and she does not seem egg bound. I have isolated her into the house and put a water with a vitamin mix I use. It has been warm, but not outrageously for the Houston area.

She does have a TON of feathers, so maybe she was over heating. Yesterday, i only saw her briefly after letting her out of the coop (the hens like to run under the house), today before letting them out I noticed her nesting on the ground under the nesting boxes. She still squawked at me when I picked her up, and threw a fit when the dog came near me, but she is just not her normal self.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Sounds normal to me! If she has gone into setting mode she has stopped laying. The chickens that are laying have the red combs.

If you have a rooster and want some chicks, let her do her thing in a safe place.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just went to put her outside (now that it is a bit cooler), she couldn't walk straight. She was walking like a drunk chicken and just laid down. She didn't even try to keep her head up.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know enough to tell you, but I've given my hens liver when their combs are pale. Does she have bloody diarrhea? I remember someone here saying to suspect cocci when an animal gets suddenly listless. Here's the quote. I saved it but didn't write down who said it.


> Prevention (for coccidia) -- It's good to put one tablespoon of vinegar per gallon in their drinking water all the time as a preventative, but it won't be a cure if they're already so sick.
> At any rate, in the future, if you have young animals (chicks, goat kids, lambs, etc.) and they exhibit symptoms of listlessness and lethargy, treat for coccidia IMMEDIATELY. Common in hot weather. Coccidia can kill in 12 hours, or sometimes less, from onset of noticeable symptoms. If the last time you have checked your coop/barn/critter cage was 8 hours ago, you don't have much time to work with.
> 
> Try to keep medicines on hand for the stock you have.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I got her to take a little mash with Corrid and vitamins. She picked her head up out of the box, turned herself around, and then let loose some diarrhea. I have never smelled anything so foul!!!!! I had to move her box outside it smelled so bad.

I just sprinkled a little bit of a really good probiotic on her mash and fed it to her. She pecked at it couple times and then turned away from me. IT is dark and I want to let her sleep the rest of the night. She is such a pretty, plump, black hen. I really do not want to loose her.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope she makes it Simka! Praying for your hen.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

She died over night.  I'm just sad and I do not know what killed her. I treated all waters for cocci. Everyone else looks great and my young layers just started laying.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

So sorry that you lost her, Simka. I hope that your other chickens will stay well.


----------

